# Air pumps losing pressure



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a few hagen elite air pumps and all of them seem to suffer the same fate a few months after buying them brand new...they seem to just lose pressure. I bought a diaphragm repair kit for one of them before and changed it but it still operates poorly. I opened up the other ones to inspect but it doesn't look like there is anything wrong with the mechanics of it and the diaphragm.

Any ideas before I toss them out?


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

all i can say is try another diaphram, i know even if they have a pin hole in them, pressure will drop off over time then just stop working.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I would but I remember they were almost 10 bux a kit. Almost not worth it


----------

